# New cars and fixing the AC, GL!



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

The new changes of freon going to a more "environmentally safe" replacement has increased it's pricing ten fold, yep, don't get your AC broken or it's going to be about 1.5k to fix it!

This goes for Honda owners who (due to design) will see a broken AC within a few years of highway.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

They still sell can's of R134-a for $7-$10 where i'm at. I guess you mean something else?


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Honda have a terrible track record for their air conditioning systems. Owner of two Honda’s and both had ac condenser/compressor failures. It ain’t cheap even on the after market.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Any ac with is expensive .


----------



## Afflicted1 (Apr 23, 2016)

My wife's 2016 Honda has the newer R1234yf refrigerant and has had the car in the shop multiple times for the a/c blowing hot while sitting in traffic. Eventually, they just replaced the variable displacement compressor all together and that solved the problem. The real old refrigerant r-12 is now about $300 per pound and continues to increase in value.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Afflicted1 said:


> My wife's 2016 Honda has the newer R1234yf refrigerant and has had the car in the shop multiple times for the a/c blowing hot while sitting in traffic. Eventually, they just replaced the variable displacement compressor all together and that solved the problem. The real old refrigerant r-12 is now about $300 per pound and continues to increase in value.


When Kmart was closing out the r-12 1# do it yourself cans I'm guessing back in early 90's I bought a case of them (24) for $1 each. Used 3 of them myself over the years and sold 18 of them for size able profits. I have 3 left. That was a great investment.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

R-12 is ancient history


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Got quite a few R12 can on the shelf in my garage. I tend to tinker with old vehicles when not anting around and if there's a way to use the old R12 system, that's what I will do. Much better efficiency than any of the new stuff.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Someone in my family bought a 2007 Kia Sportage used a few years ago. Well, the thing would freeze up somehow and Kia was suppose to do a recall essentially, but they were cheap. They had a bulletin about it I believe. So we bypassed a sensor and installed a thermostat. We programmed it to shut off at about 40 degree's in the vent. We had to have worked about 10 hours installing this thing.

The funny part was my friend bought a 2006 Kia Spectra and he had a similar problem with it. They did something similar to it by installing a switch of some kind. Although his father installed it. This seemed to make more sense than the whole thermostat thing.

Anyway i'm definitly put off by Kia and Hyundai's ever since this happened. I believe some of the parts are interchangeable with these brands. I don't think Toyota would ever let something like this happen.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

June132017 said:


> Someone in my family bought a 2007 Kia Sportage used a few years ago. Well, the thing would freeze up somehow and Kia was suppose to do a recall essentially, but they were cheap. They had a bulletin about it I believe. So we bypassed a sensor and installed a thermostat. We programmed it to shut off at about 40 degree's in the vent. We had to have worked about 10 hours installing this thing.
> 
> The funny part was my friend bought a 2006 Kia Spectra and he had a similar problem with it. They did something similar to it by installing a switch of some kind. Although his father installed it. This seemed to make more sense than the whole thermostat thing.
> 
> Anyway i'm definitly put off by Kia and Hyundai's ever since this happened. I believe some of the parts are interchangeable with these brands. I don't think Toyota would ever let something like this happen.


Kia and Hyundai have come a long way in the last 10 years.


----------

